# Sony Vaio and ACPI_Video



## X0R (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello FreeBSD Forums!

I have a Sony Vaio laptop that I have csup'd to -STABLE with Xorg and AwesomeWM running. To get my backlight to work I have acpi_video_load="YES" in my /boot/loader.conf, but everytime I boot I see this message at the login prompt:

login: can't evaluate \_SB_.PCI0.AGP_.VGA_.LCD_._DCS - AE_NOT_FOUND

Obviously hitting enter clears that and lets me login as normal and the system is fine.. but, how do I get rid of that? Google has shown nothing, and most of my go-to guys on IRC are stumped. Clearly there is an error somewhere.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 31, 2012)

I've got a Sony Vaio VGN-320E laptop running FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE with Xorg and fluxbox but I have that set at "NO":


```
/boot/defaults/loader.conf

acpi_video_load="NO"
```


----------



## zero_one (Sep 3, 2012)

My VGN-FW460J runs fine without the acpi setting. Currently running FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE with Xorg and openbox.


----------

